# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  De este verano no pasa

## Xuquer

Tengo en mente realizar un descenso en kayak por el rio Jucar, siempre he pensado en hacerlo desde el azud de Antella (debajo del embalse de Tous) hasta cullera, salvando 2 azudes, el de La Marquesa y el de Cullera.

Me falta que se anime al menos un compañero de fatigas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   un poco ( o mucha )de información del recorrido y...proponérmelo.

Si me lio, os lo cuento  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Jejejejeje. Contarlo lo puedes contar pero:

----------


## Xuquer

Ja ja ja, descuida Juanlo que si hago el descenso fotos habrá, ya lo creo. Ahora falta encontrar al incauto que me acompañe  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

